# passap duomatic patterns



## den

Love some links to free passap knitting patterns, as passap machines are so different I would like some adult patterns to knit to get me going as I am trying to learn how to use this machine. Thanks.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

Try http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/index.html
This is a reference page. Then click on the type of pattern you want (hat, baby and child, etc.) That takes you to a page where you will see a chart of patterns and what machines the patterns are for. 
Then click the specific pattern you want. 
Sometimes they work well, sometimes they don't!


----------



## den

Thanks Rita, link is useful to me.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Rita - Thanks, I forgot about this one. Ellie


----------



## angie04

Hi everybody, could anyone throw some light on this for me,I have an e6000 and am trying hard to learn how to use it.
I have crib quilts by Cheryl Jiles,I really want to make the baby blocks blanket,I have put reader sheet etc in,but when starting to follow the consol instructions, H X } I can't find out what it means in the book so am unable to go any further.
Hope someone can help.
Thanks
angie


----------



## Tallie9

HX is a selection you make on the Lock....usually for Tubular Fair Isle ... I have a Passap Duo 80....so it may differ with the e6000....Check your manual..........Here is an excellent site to answer all your questions..... 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PASSAPKnits/



angie04 said:


> Hi everybody, could anyone throw some light on this for me,I have an e6000 and am trying hard to learn how to use it.
> I have crib quilts by Cheryl Jiles,I really want to make the baby blocks blanket,I have put reader sheet etc in,but when starting to follow the consol instructions, H X } I can't find out what it means in the book so am unable to go any further.
> Hope someone can help.
> Thanks
> angie


----------



## Tallie9

There are some Passap patterns on this site....
http://www.northtipton.com/freepats.htm



den said:


> Love some links to free passap knitting patterns, as passap machines are so different I would like some adult patterns to knit to get me going as I am trying to learn how to use this machine. Thanks.


----------



## angie04

Thank you tallie9 will go there now.


----------



## Maryknits513

Tallie9 said:


> HX is a selection you make on the Lock....usually for Tubular Fair Isle ... I have a Passap Duo 80....so it may differ with the e6000....Check your manual..........Here is an excellent site to answer all your questions.....
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PASSAPKnits/


The E6000 doesn't have HX. Only the DM80 does. I vaguely remember that either OX or UX was going to replace HX,but no techniques were ever developed for either.


----------



## Tallie9

Maryknits513 said:


> The E6000 doesn't have HX. Only the DM80 does. I vaguely remember that either OX or UX was going to replace HX,but no techniques were ever developed for either.


There is an HX setting on the back lock of the e6000...


----------



## freehope36

Does anyone have this duomatic 80 / duomatic S book of stitch designs/patterns online? 

Stitch patterns/designs instead of a pattern to make a hat/scarf/etc.


----------



## Tallie9

freehope36 said:


> Does anyone have this duomatic 80 / duomatic S book of stitch designs/patterns online?
> 
> Stitch patterns/designs instead of a pattern to make a hat/scarf/etc.


Yes......I did an extensive search to find one last summer when I bought the Duo 80.....Give me some time and I'll get back to you...


----------



## Tallie9

freehope36 said:


> Does anyone have this duomatic 80 / duomatic S book of stitch designs/patterns online?
> 
> Stitch patterns/designs instead of a pattern to make a hat/scarf/etc.


Okay......I have 2 PDF files......One of the stitch pattern book that you mentioned....and another that has 120 stitch patterns(some are duplicates that are in the first)........I cannot get the file to attach to KP reply ......so if you PM me with your e-mail address ....I can try to send them that way....


----------



## Tallie9

freehope36 said:


> Does anyone have this duomatic 80 / duomatic S book of stitch designs/patterns online?
> 
> Stitch patterns/designs instead of a pattern to make a hat/scarf/etc.


Here's the site to download the stitch book you want
https://www.box.com/s/3g5d0rq9q7/1/834279134/7722332084/1


----------



## freehope36

Thanks! This is awesome!


----------

